# Slashdot Games 10th Year of the International Nethack Tournament



## Clark Kent (Nov 2, 2008)

*Slashdot Games 10th Year of the International Nethack Tournament
By News Bot - 11-02-2008 03:36 PM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

Dr. Zowie writes "The 10th annual Nethack Tournament just started over at nethack.devnull.net, so put on your Hawaiian shirt, grab an expensive camera, and head for the dungeon. The tourney runs through the month of November each year, with volunteer game servers dotted around the world. Fewer than 1% of contestants actually finish the game by retrieving the Amulet of Yendor and ascending to demigodhood, but take heart: there many prizes for intermediate goals, and prizes for team effort. For those too young to remember games older than Halo, Nethack is the apotheosis of the Roguelike genre of role-playing games, rendered in ASCII. Gameplay is phenomenally complex, and the game is somewhat sadistic; there are no 'checkpoints,' so if you manage to kill yourself somewhere in the dungeon you must start over from the beginning. The dungeons are quasi-randomly generated, so every game is different."pa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/11/02/1734237amp;from=rss"img src="http://games.slashdot.org/slashdot-it.pl?from=rssamp;op=imageamp;style=h0amp;sid=08/11/02/1734237"/a/ppa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/11/02/1734237amp;from=rss"Read more of this story/a at Slashdot./ppa href="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/OHGVhs7kv4ElGdRn-GXFMc8oo0c/a"img src="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/OHGVhs7kv4ElGdRn-GXFMc8oo0c/i" border="0" ismap="true"/img/a/pimg src="http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Slashdot/slashdotGames/~4/quef3x4beIQ" height="1" width="1"/

Read More...


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

